# new vise for workbench in progress



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

Beastly vise i got for my workbench project. Eclipse 9 inch quick release


----------



## scrapwoodscotty (May 3, 2012)

I was thinking of getting that vise too. Can I ask what you paid?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

Funny thing about that. I got it on amazon via woodcraft. They had two. Both had same specs same brand name and etc....one was 109 and the other was over 200. I got the cheaper and its fantastic so far. Quick release is smooth and nice. The way the threading is though it prob will not be much good at separating something. I havent tried or needed to myself. On the price the best i can figure is that the cheaper one is made by the US branch of the company and the other is made in the UK at the home office.


----------



## scrapwoodscotty (May 3, 2012)

ntrusty said:


> Funny thing about that. I got it on amazon via woodcraft. They had two. Both had same specs same brand name and etc....one was 109 and the other was over 200. I got the cheaper and its fantastic so far. Quick release is smooth and nice. The way the threading is though it prob will not be much good at separating something. I havent tried or needed to myself. On the price the best i can figure is that the cheaper one is made by the US branch of the company and the other is made in the UK at the home office.


Yeah they had it on sale at woodcraft for $105

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## ntrusty (Feb 21, 2012)

Cool..if you decide to get it i hope you enjoy it.


----------

